# Hi, can you relate?



## Eclipse (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi, first post here.

My name is Daniel and I'd like to share my experience to see if anyone relates and has similar symptoms? My psychologist was the one who suggested I post here.

About January of last year (I can't really remember anymore when it started) I just started to have strange sensations like my brain was being twisted like a sponge. Over the course of about a week it happened more and more and I started getting dizzy and gradually started to get a sensation of non existence.

It then went into what I now understand to be full blown DP/DR. Everything around me feels surreal and unreal like a strange unreality. I am disconnected between me and the world as though a buffer exists between my mind and the world. My vision is lacking depth if that sounds right?

Everything is flat, colourless, soulless and has no distinction. It's as though I'm watching a bland cartoon through a glass veil with added static just for fun.

I have moments where I feel outside myself which is a little disconcerting to be honest

There seems to be an odd delay between registering something and my brain putting it into perspective. It's been hard for me to describe the "disconnection" but that is the best way to describe it.

I have loss of sensation and smell which obviously scared me into thinking it was dementia until I found out what this is.

I have also suffered blackouts ocassionally (one while I was on my motorcycle)

The one big one I wanted to ask is....Do any of you get the opposite of DeJa Vu? I can walk down a street I've walked hundreds of times and it feels totally alien and well, I just feel odd. It makes it worse as well for some reason.

Are your emotions blunted? Mine are extremely blunted to the point they pretty much don't exist.

I have joint pain as well as a stiff neck and a slight heart defect. I swore blind it was meningitis at first but obviously I'm still here so it can't be 

I have a constant detachment from myself and my surroundings, I feel like this is all now a dream

My psychologist asked me to draw a picture so I drew one of me naked with a TV where my head should be, my brain was floating around controlling me via remote!!

Last point, except for my local mental health team I've been totally let down by doctors, so bad in fact I tried to commit suicide. They just don't understand and chalked it down to anxiety and stress. once I was diagnosed as such it was a slippery slope to hell.

My neurologist is a complete **** but that's another story I think.

P.S. Sorry this is so long.


----------



## Punjabisgotswag (Aug 7, 2014)

you are very descriptive with what you wrote. By the way what is the difference between DP/DR and Brain Fog? And Can Nyquil trigger DP/DR?


----------



## clockwork8 (May 9, 2013)

Punjabisgotswag said:


> you are very descriptive with what you wrote. By the way what is the difference between DP/DR and Brain Fog? And Can Nyquil trigger DP/DR?


I'd say that nyquil most likely can trigger DP/DR, because one of the main ingrediants is DXM which is a dissociative at high doses and another one (doxylamine) is a deliriant at high doses. I first experienced DP/DR after taking a high dose of DXM, and personally I can easily feel awkward from it. I once took like two capsules that had DXM and Acetaminophen because I didn't have any ibuprofen, and it gave me mild symptoms. I would avoid it personally, but it may be different for everyone.


----------



## Punjabisgotswag (Aug 7, 2014)

I agree with you.I took Vicks Nyquil Cold & Flu Liquid for sleep purposes this one: http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/vicks-nyquil-cold-%26-flu-relief-liquid-original-flavor/ID=prod6091051-product?ext=gooMedicines_ampersand_Treatments_PLA_Cold_ampersand_Flu_Medications_prod6091051_pla&adtype=pla&kpid=sku6082185&sst=43bbade5-4f48-d328-abef-0000228114db

Whenever I took Nyquil for sleep purposes it did make me drowsy and gave me that lil DP/DR sensation but then it would completely go away. I have taken Nyquil so many times JUST for sleep purposes and I have never really had a problem with it. I think I have DP/DR and how I think triggered that is by taking Nyquil one night and when I woke up in the morning I felt imbalance/dizziness feeling as if you are on a boat and the boat is swaying from left to right. That was on July 9th 2014. Also , as I observed my symptoms more and more till now I feel different. I am having a hard time describing and recognizing my symptoms so Idk if it's DP/DR or brain fog?

I think I do feel like a robot but I am not sure. There are times where I feel so weird and different than before. I feel like I cannot concerntrate and feel kind of tripped out and I think I have had episodes or situations where I felt like subconciously I am not around when the epsisodes get worse. I can function and do everything properly and know what is going around but subconciously I don't know what's going on and cannot concerntrate. I do not view the world as 2D or i do not have any visual distortion I just feel really weird at times and do not feel normal how i did before and does give me a hard time from day to day basis. What I have also noticed that as I move faster my sensation of imbalanceness goes faster and I feel like everything around me is going too fast. Is this really DP/DR or not?

And by taking Nyquil and getting DP/DR can someone get DP/DR from Nyquil permanently or is it recoverable. I have never taken any substances like Weed,Marijuana,LSD etc etc. I don't drink alchohol and I have never been through a very very bad trauma which are the causes of DP/DR


----------



## clockwork8 (May 9, 2013)

Punjabisgotswag said:


> I agree with you.I took Vicks Nyquil Cold & Flu Liquid for sleep purposes this one: http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/vicks-nyquil-cold-%26-flu-relief-liquid-original-flavor/ID=prod6091051-product?ext=gooMedicines_ampersand_Treatments_PLA_Cold_ampersand_Flu_Medications_prod6091051_pla&adtype=pla&kpid=sku6082185&sst=43bbade5-4f48-d328-abef-0000228114db
> 
> Whenever I took Nyquil for sleep purposes it did make me drowsy and gave me that lil DP/DR sensation but then it would completely go away. I have taken Nyquil so many times JUST for sleep purposes and I have never really had a problem with it. I think I have DP/DR and how I think triggered that is by taking Nyquil one night and when I woke up in the morning I felt imbalance/dizziness feeling as if you are on a boat and the boat is swaying from left to right. That was on July 9th 2014. Also , as I observed my symptoms more and more till now I feel different. I am having a hard time describing and recognizing my symptoms so Idk if it's DP/DR or brain fog?
> 
> ...


It is hard to say if what you're experiencing is DP/DR but it sounds like a possibility. If that's what it is, there most likely is some kind of underlying cause in the form of depression or anxiety that you have not noticed before. I am not saying there necessarily is a cause like that but it seems like you'd have to take more than just a small amount of nyquil for sleep to have that alone be the cause.

P.S.: I mostly recovered after around 6 months after taking the dxm... so yes, it's possible to recover. I still get it sometimes but it's very rare now.


----------

